# Non-payment of annual levy



## JimJ (Aug 7, 2008)

I know that US resorts will eventually foreclose for non-payment of annual maintenance fees.  What do the SA resorts do in case of non-payment?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2008)

*Exotic Forms Of Reprisal.*




JimJ said:


> What do the SA resorts do in case of non-payment?


Can't swear to this, but I've heard rumors that if we stiff them on levies, they'll send over a shaman to shrink our heads. 

That's in addition to canceling our RCI deposits & locking us out of our deeded timeshare units. 

They play rough over there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

